# asus 210 graphic card to a Yamaha RX-V371



## kbmj23 (Oct 13, 2013)

hello!to everybody Nice to be part of this Forums Hope that somebody could help me out or been help with the same issue.
Question: i upgrade my pc to a ASUS 210 Graphic card for some reason its not working to my Yamaha rx-v371 when i tried it using an HDMI Cable to my Receiver there is no sounds and Pictures on my HD LED tv Monitor.Could Somebody help me out.Thank you!


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 13, 2013)

Have you deleted old graphics drivers and installed new ones?


----------



## kbmj23 (Oct 13, 2013)

ty!the old one is disabled.and the new one are installed.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 13, 2013)

Have you tried connecting to your monitor/tv straight instead of through the receiver?


----------



## kbmj23 (Oct 13, 2013)

oh yes!its working in there.but i was surprised cause my bluray and cable are in the same receiver and they are working perfectly fine.


----------



## kbmj23 (Oct 13, 2013)

im sorry but it is just working on my tv/monitor and not into my yamaha RX-V371 can somebody give more options thank you


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 13, 2013)

use one of the hdmi cables from the BD player


----------

